# WinCC Flexible



## Jochen Kühner (17 Juni 2004)

Weis jemand wann es rauskommt??

Kann man eine Demoversion bekommen?


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (17 Juni 2004)

Hallo Jochen,

 WinCC Flexible wird ab Juli ausgeliefert, wobei die ersten Chargen nur  
 an Vorzugskunden ausgeliefert werden. Das heist ein normalsterblicher   
 Kunde wird sie wohl erst Anfang / Mitte August bekommen.


----------



## casius (20 Juni 2004)

*Warte, warte noch ein Weilchen...*

8) 
Also ich kann dir nur stark davon Abraten die Software noch in diesem Jahr einzusetzen. Erfahrungsgemäß wird die erste Version eine Katastrophe werden und ein Update wird vom Nächsten gejagt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*WinCC flexible*

@casius,
einen Einsatz von WinCC flexible Beta sollte man sich wirklich gut überlegen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , aber man sollte sich schon mal rechtzeitig damit beschäftigen. 
Den Spruch von Gorbi kennst Du ja bestimmt! 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*..eine katastrophe*

hallo,

wir haben die wincc flexile 2004 bereits erhalten.
das programm ist momentan eine reine katastrophe.
nichts funktioniert so wie es soll, bis wir es überhaupt
zum laufen gebracht haben nach der installation!
man hat mehr probleme mit der software als es einen
nutzen bringt!

mfg chivas


----------



## casius (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

stimmt schon man sollte sich rechtzeitig damit befassen, Siemens wird sich schon etwas einfallen lassen, damit ProTool schnell stirbt. Ich würde z.B. mal vermuten das die Tage vom OP7 und OP17 schon gezählt sind damit der Flexibel Kram sich auch verkauft.
Aber wenn ich mir hier den vorherigen Beitrag ansehe, gehe ich davon aus das ich mit dem warten recht behalte.
 8)


----------



## Andi F (23 Juli 2004)

@chivas

kann mich deiner meinung nur anschliessen. versuche jetzt seit stunden ein projekt mit einem op77b zu erstellen und zum laufen zu bringen. die software ist extrem träge (verwende 2 ghz rechner mit 512 mb), stürzt ewig oft ab und ist eine einzige katastrophe. die graphische darstellung des zu editierenden op's ist ein graus. dagegen legen die siemens entwickler viel wert auf diesen graphischen schnörkel in der bedienoberfläche von wincc flexible. dieses blassblaue design soll wohl von den problemen ablenken ?
ich hoffe dass diese zeilen auch mal ein siemensianer liest und sich das zu herzen nimmt. wir anwender brauchen tools die FUNKTIONIEREN und nicht einen preis für design verdienen.

so jetzt ist mir wohler

Gruss Andi F


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

Ich kenne diese Probleme mit neuer Software nur zu gut. Es ist halt Gang und Gebe, dass Software geschrieben, nur sehr schmal getestet und dann auf den Markt geschmissen wird. Die Kundendeppen mekern dann schon über die Sachen die nicht funktionieren und finden auch die unerdenklichsten Funktionen und Lücken. Ich persönlich terorisiere die Hotline dann so sehr ich kann, um den Ärger zurückzuspielen.

Und dann kostet ein Update auf eine halbwegs funktionierend Version wieder Geld :?:  :!: 

Auf SP1 und2, pt


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

*WinCC Felxible 1*

Wir haben inzwischen auch die vielgepriesene WinCC fl1 erhalten.
Nachdem diese ja schon im Herbst 2003 versprochen wurde.

Nach zwei frustierte Wochen hatte wir folgende zwei Hautpprobleme :

1. Es funktioniert nicht
2. Es funktioniert immer noch nicht

Antwort des Siemens Support ?
Unsere neue tolle Software bitte noch nicht einzetzten sondern erst die nächsten ServicePacks abwarten und dann vielleicht im Frühjahr 2005 ?

Zudem stellt sich die Frage was soll das ganze überhaupt ?

und mit dem Argument irgend wann wird es schon funktionieren gilt nicht. Entweder ich verkaufe eine Software die geht oder ich lass die Finger davon und schiebe den Ärger nicht auf die Kunden ab.

Wenn das schon mit WinnCC fl1 solch eine Katastrophe ist, wie wird das erst mit WinCC fl2 ?

Ich kann nur sagen Gott sei dank stampft meine Firma gerade WinCC und ProTool endlich ein und wir arbeiten mit wesentlich besseren Alternativlösungen.

Das Verschafft mir vielliecht wieder ein paar ruhige Nächte ohne Albträume.

Ich habe zumindest erst mal die Nase voll von WinCC fl1


----------



## Hamster (30 Juli 2004)

*WinCC flexible*

Ich habe bereits ein OP77 mit WinCC flexible projektiert. Die Software funktioniert recht gut. Ich empfehle aber WinCC flexible nur auf einem sehr schnellen Rechner zu installieren. Ansonsten gibts.........................Wartezeiten.


----------



## Softwerker (18 November 2004)

*WinCC flexible Hardwareausstattung*

Man muss sich wahrscheinlich an die empfohlenen Hardwarerequirements halten. Auf unseren neuen Rechnern mit ordentlich RAM (1GB) kann man eigentlich ganz ordentlich arbeiten. Versuche mit einem alten Notebook (PIII, 256 MB) habe ich schnell wieder eingestellt.


----------



## S7_Mich (26 November 2004)

Hallo,

laut Messestand von Siemens in Nürnberg gibt ne Demoversion Januar, Anfang Februar.

Hab mir Flexible auf der Messe ein wenig vorführen lassen. Sieht alles recht schön aus. Aber obs so gut ist, wies aussieht wird sich zeigen ;-)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 November 2004)

Hallo,

hier noch was zur Strategie von Siemens...


http://www.ad.siemens.de/hmi/html_00/microsites/hmi-innovation.htm


----------



## manonthemoon (5 März 2005)

Hab da mal ne Frage: Gibts irgendwo eine Demoversion von WinCC flexible zum downloaden? Hab bei google und im Forum nix gefunden!?   :?:


----------



## volker (5 März 2005)

so mein senf auch noch dazu.

wir haben hier jetzt wccf sp1.

das gnze läuft auf einem powerpg 2,2 ghz; 1gb ram. und ich kann nur sagen granatenlangsam. bedienbarkeit unter aller kanone.

ein kovertiertes protoolprojekt welches 4,2 MB hatte ist nach dem kovertieren nach wccf schlappe >>>>> 145MB <<<<<< gross.
aber was juckt uns das.... die hd ist ja gross genug.  :evil: 

wir werden auf jeden fall, solange es geht, bei protool bleiben.

meine note für wccf: mangelhaft


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ein Kunde von uns hat mehrere Rechner mit ProTool/Pro RT laufen und möchte jetzt auf WinCC flexible umsteige. Meine Frage ist: wie funktioniert die Datenübernahme  (Konvertierung) der Projekte von ProToll auf  WinCC flex. Kann man die Projekt 1 zu 1 übernehmen oder ist Nacharbeit erforderlich.
Habe gehört das bei der Konvertierung der OP’s (37) die Beschriftung durcheinander geschmissen wird. Wie sieht es aus bei den Win. Panels aus.
Wehre schön, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen mit mir teilen würdet. Möchte schließlich wissen, was da auf mich zukommt.
Vielen dank im Voraus.
Stape


----------



## Maxl (5 März 2005)

Hmm, wenn Du mich fragst würde ich dem Kunden das Umsteigen vorerst ausreden, bzw. ihn bitten, noch 1/2 oder 1 Jahr zu warten!

Einerseits ist WinCC flexible zur Zeit noch sehr sehr langsam.
Andererseits ist zu erwarten, dass sämtliche Konvertierungsfilter noch besser werden.

Wir setzen WinCC flexible zur Zeit nur bei VW Hannover ein (weil die das vorschreiben), aber sonst werden wir wohl noch damit warten, bis wir Geräte (OP177 usw.) einsetzen, die flexible voraussetzen.


----------



## waro-msr (8 März 2005)

Kann mich den nur anschließen ... wicc flex ist grottenlangsam und nicht fehlerfrei - ganz zu schweigen von der stabilität (die allerdings stark von der systemstabilität abhängt ... wurde mir gesagt)


----------



## Lazarus™ (8 März 2005)

*Komisch...*

hallo Kollegen,

ja, WinCC Flexi ist etwas träge. Daran wird aber bereits gearbeitet und es soll WinCC Flexi 2005 nun bald mal geben (Juni/Juli ?)
Aber bei mir läuft es sehr stabil und ich habe bereits einiges damit gemacht. Also ich weiss garnicht,wie ich ohne WinCC Flex leben konnte...

Ich arbeite mit WinCE Panels und WinCC Flex.Konnte keine abstürze oder so herstellen. Nur Teilweise (Beim starten z.B.) ist es Megalangsam...

Sorry,aber ich kann nicht meckern ;-)


----------



## holgi (9 März 2005)

Hallo alle,

bin neu hier und komme jetzt öfter.. ,))

wir setzen Wincc felxible seit etwa 1 Monat ein. Alle bisher damit geöffneten Projekte wurden anstandslos umgesetzt. 
Bisher hab ich nur ein neues Projekt damit bekommen. Ein MP270touch für eine Förderanlage.
die grafischen Spielereien sind zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig und immer wieder such ich mir nen Wolf wenn ich eine aus ProTool bekannte Funktion benötige, aber sonst alles in Butter.
Leistungstechnishc sind hier die meisten Rechner für wccfl auf >=1GB Ran aufgerüstet worden und der langsamste taktet mit 2,6GHz.
Meine Kiste stellt da eine Ausnahme. Mit 2,6GHz und 512MB Ram ist das der langsamste im Feld. Allerdings bisher ohne grosse Probleme was die Performance angeht. Das Projekt liegt auf einem Server und wird auch dort bearbeitet. Einzig die Größe der Projektdatei lässt mich zweifeln ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Ein S7Projekt mit einem MP270touch und den dazugehörigen Bausteinen (3DB`s 1FC) bringen da gezippelt schon 12MB zusammen.
Für die grafische Bearbeitung finde ich Winccfelx recht gut. Allerdings setzen wir auch keine großartigen Systemfunktionen ein. Sprich Bilder, Tasten, LED-Anzeigen und eine Rezepturverwaltung.


grüßle
holgi


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*WinCC Flex V1.00SP1*

Ich arbeite seit ca. 2 Wochen an einem Projekt mit Ethernet Anbindung an S7 300 Projektierungsrechner 2,66 Ghz 512 MB Speicher mit einem OP77 als Kleinanzeige über MPI und PC Über Ethernet. Allein beim öffnen ( gähn) mach ich auf eienem anderen Rechner ( Der Projetierungsrechner ist ja beschäftigt ) was anderes.  Mittlerweile ist das Projekt ca. 5 mal abgekachelt. Variablen kann man löschen obwohl sie gebraucht werden. Das Eigenschaftsfenster von Objekten verschwindet ins Nirwana.  von der Firma S. findet man unter FAQ s auch nicht viel. Ich bin mir am überlegen ein Projekt auf Pro tool Pro V6.0 zu erstellen und dann zu konvertieren. Ich habe ein altes Projekt konvertiert und es lief tatsächlich. Hier lassen sich auch einige Funktionen erkennen wie man etwas unter Win CC flex macht, was mann vorher unter Pro Tool gemacht hat.

Ich glaube ich hätte doch noch etwas warten sollen.

Gruss GerniEAS


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*WinCC Flex -> nur schlechte Erfahrungen*

Hi,

hier mal meine Erfahrung mit WinCC flex:

Speed:
Habe eine Win2k Notebook mit 1.5G und 512MB - hier läuft es ätzend langsamm!

Fehler:
Habe ein Projekt mit 10 Bildern für ein TP170A.

Integration in Step7 V5.3:
Nach der Integration von WinCC flex ist lassen sich ProTool Projekt nicht mehr aus Step7 heraus öffnen.

Benutzerverwaltung:
Benutzerverwaltung geht nicht! - Habe aus der FAQ ein Beispiel, dieses läuft aber nicht (zumindest nicht im Simulatur) - bekomme immer die Meldung, dass das PW oder der User nicht stimmt (Als User gibt es aber nur Admin und das PW war auch richtig!?)

Runtime/Simulator:
Habe auf der Passwort Seite meines Projektes eine Meldeanzeige integriert, um zu sehen ob ich richtig eingelogt bin. 
Dann habe ich die Meldeanzeige wieder entfernt starte ich den Simulator
ist die Anzeige aber immer noch da!?

Editor:
Habe obige Seite kopiert und bei einem Button der die orginal Seite aufrief als Ziel die Kopie angegeben! Meldung: Dieses Objekt existiert nicht!
Also Ereignis ganz löschen, dann wieder ein Ereignis einfügen und es geht!

Transfer:
Kann mit ProTool und ProSave ohne Probleme Projekte transferieren.
WinCC ist nicht in der Lage eine Verbindung aufzubauen!? Meldung: überprüfen sie die Einstellungen und ..... -> Kabel ok!, Einstellung ok! geht aber nicht!
Ein zweites TP170A geholt -> Meldung diesmal! OS Version passt nicht mit ES Version überein! OS update oder urladen! 
Man kann aber das TP170A nicht updaten, da es kein Update gibt!? Urladen geht auch nicht, das dies nur seriell möglich ist und Siemens keine USB2RS232 Adapter untestützt!

Ich kann nur eins sagen: Finger weg von WinCC Flex!
Nach dem aktuellen Desaster werde ich zukünftig keine Siemens OPs mehr kaufen!

Mal mit meinem Siemens Vertreter reden, wie er sich eine Entschädigung vorstellt!
cu


----------



## Martin Glarner (9 März 2005)

Hallo, 


> Integration in Step7 V5.3:
> Nach der Integration von WinCC flex ist lassen sich ProTool Projekt nicht mehr aus Step7 heraus öffnen.


Für dieses Problem gibt es eine Lösung: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18902182


----------



## tommy (23 März 2005)

*Re: WinCC Flex -> nur schlechte Erfahrungen*



			
				BPlagens schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Runtime/Simulator:
> Habe auf der Passwort Seite meines Projektes eine Meldeanzeige integriert, um zu sehen ob ich richtig eingelogt bin.
> ...


Dem kann ich zustimmen, hab auch noch andere Probleme:
Objekt wurde im Editor geändert, auf dem OP ist keine Änderung zu sehen, bzw. es wurden nicht alle Änderungen übernommen.



			
				BPlagens schrieb:
			
		

> Transfer:
> Kann mit ProTool und ProSave ohne Probleme Projekte transferieren.
> WinCC ist nicht in der Lage eine Verbindung aufzubauen!? Meldung: überprüfen sie die Einstellungen und ..... -> Kabel ok!, Einstellung ok! geht aber nicht!


Transfer funktioniert bei mir nur auf Adresse 1 (MPI mit CP5512). Steht im Projekt eine andere, wird diese übertragen und ist dann aktiv, kann ich nicht mehr transferieren. Muss erst manuel auf 1 umstellen und siehe da, es geht wieder 



			
				BPlagens schrieb:
			
		

> Ein zweites TP170A geholt -> Meldung diesmal! OS Version passt nicht mit ES Version überein! OS update oder urladen!
> Man kann aber das TP170A nicht updaten, da es kein Update gibt!? Urladen geht auch nicht, das dies nur seriell möglich ist und Siemens keine USB2RS232 Adapter untestützt!
> !


Updates sind mit bei, musst nur den ordner anwählen. bei dem 177a musst du dir die erst runterladen.
Funktion ist bis jetzt tadellos (CP5512- OP270, TP170A)

Performance ist für nen ar...
habe ein 2,7 celeron mit 512Mb. starte ich winccflex kann ich erstmal den rechner für fünf min in die ecke stellen und beim bedienen erfolgt die reaktion etwas spät. protool war wesentlich besser.


----------



## Abbath (8 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muß Euch auf jeden Fall zustimmen, was die Gesdhwindigkeit von WinCC flex angeht: laaaangsaaaam!!!
Was Eure Probleme mit geänderten Objekten angeht, geht mal im Menü auf Generator und alles neu generieren (gibt es keinen Button). Dann verschwinden die Sachen auch. Ist mit auch schon oft passiert. Aber Vorsicht: Das dauert dann wirklich lange!!!! (teilweise 5-10 min)

Abbath


----------



## plc_tippser (8 April 2005)

5-10 min????

Was ist denn das für ein Rechner? Das Problem hatte ich schon sehr oft, aber das neu erstellen dauert bei mir max. 30-40s  bei einem AMD 2800

pt


----------



## Abbath (8 April 2005)

Da schlummert ein Intel Celeron 2400 mit 512Mb Speicher!
Tja, das Programm ist schon ordentlich groß geworden. Hab in Step7 ne Ablaufsteuerung mit zur Zeit 50 Steps und für jeden Step brauche ich bei WinCC 3 Skripte. Mittlerweile frißt WinCC oft 250 Mb Speicher und dann auch sehr viel Zeit!
Die Neugenerierung dauert dann oft wirklich einige Minuten!

Nachtrag: Das neu generieren hat gerade 6 min und 29 sec gedauert :wink:


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2005)

Das ist Ingenörskunst^3

250MB  :? 
Ich habe in die 20MB und habe mich schon gewundert.

Siemens sei Dank, so können wir in Zukunft unsere Chefs immer wieder überzeugen, dass wir neue Rechner brauchen.

Gruß aus dem Sauerland, pt


----------



## RalfS (18 April 2005)

*jetzt gehts!*

Hallo,

habe gerade mein neues Laptop in Betrieb genommen: Dell Precision M70 mit 1GB RAM und 2,13 GHz Prozessor. Damit funktioniert WinCCflexible SP1 mit 'ner ganz annehmbaren Geschwindigkeit!

Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

*Re: jetzt gehts!*

Haloo,

im August 05 wird Flex 2005 ausgeliefert.
Dann wirds besser.

Gruß Peter


----------



## RMA (12 Juni 2005)

Hoffen wir!!!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

*WINCC Flexibled beim Start langsam*

An alle welche das Starten von WinCCflexible sehr lange dauert: 
Unter Internet Explorer/Extras/Internetoptionen/Erweitert/Sicherheit: "Auf zurückgezogene Zertifikate von Herausgebern überprüfen" deaktivieren! Dies bringt bei all jenen etwas, die eine Internetverbindung eingerichtet haben, aber beim Start von WinCC keine Internetverbindung haben. (Steht auch in der Doku!)
Somit steht einem "Power-Start??" von WinCCflexible nichts mehr im Wege :lol:


----------



## centipede (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

WinCCflex 2005 hat seit 18.7.2005 Lieferfreigabe und kann bestellt werden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MacTorres (21 Juli 2005)

*ich glaub bis 2009 wird das nix*

ich glaub bis 2009 wird das nix

die programierer bei siemens wissn nicht was .Net heisst.
--> siehe werbung winCCflexible baut auf .NET auf?
(nur die oberfläche, aber die is grotten schlecht)
(1000+ dll´ ? das kann nicht sein)

die runtime is die selbe die es bei ProTool gibt.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (2 August 2005)

Hallo,



> WinCCflex 2005 hat seit 18.7.2005 Lieferfreigabe und kann bestellt werden.



Und wie sieht es mit den SUS-Kunden aus - wann kommen die in den "Genuss" von flexible 2k5 ?


----------



## Lazarus™ (2 August 2005)

Also lt. Aussage meines Siemens - Dealers, werden die SUS Kunden etwa bis Mitte/Ende 08/2005 beliefert. Ist echt ein Unding, da ich immer dachte SUS = bezahlen und dafür zuerst informiert/beliefert *grrr*
Noch Zwielichter wird es, wenn man z.B. ein OP177-B einsetzen will, da
WinCCflexible 2K5 voraussetzung...

Naja...  Ich bin eh der Meinung, das mit abkündigung des guten alten OP17 etwas mehr "Geschichte" ist. Anständige Pannels in diesem Preissegment gibbet ja wohl nun nicht mehr... (Also bald - Wenn das OP17 endgültig nicht mehr lieferbar)

Ab MP370, finde ich es dann wieder alles ganz brauchbar  

Und wir denken über Textbasierte UniOP - Pannels von Exor nach, die hatten wir früher auch immer, funzen gut und haben zugleich ne richtig easy Rezeptverwaltung, womit Siemens OP's ja auch nicht gerade glänzen...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (2 August 2005)

Hallo,



> Ist echt ein Unding, da ich immer dachte SUS = bezahlen und dafür zuerst informiert/beliefert *grrr*



... dachte ich auch immer - ist aber bei Step7 das selbe ...


----------



## centipede (4 August 2005)

Hallo,

es hat seinen Grund für die Verzögerung:

In der Verfügbaren Version wurde ein Fehler festgestellt, es gibt mom. einen inoffiziellen Hotfix, der in der dann ausgelieferten Version schon integriert sein soll.

Deshalb die verspätete Auslieferung über den SUS.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Lazarus™ (4 August 2005)

Also einen Hotfix können auch SUS - Kunden einspielen. Vorteil: Man könnte schon mal arbeiten und beginnen zu projektieren *aaaarrrgggg*

Was nützt mir denn das schöne OP177B, wenn die Software fehlt um da was reinzumorsen....

Also Hotfixes etc. sind ja auch bei allen anderen Programmen (z.B. Windows Patchday) keine seltenheit.

Ich persönlich fühle mich als Kunde und Anwender von WinCCflex 2K4, welches ja auch nicht gerade ein Uraltprodukt ist, SUS Kunde hierfür und dringend ein Op177B brauchender   etwas gekniffen, um es mal gelinde zu sagen


----------



## Lazarus™ (10 August 2005)

So nochmal ich. Es ist nun da und ....    Mein erster Eindruck ist recht gut. DIe Geschwindigkeit hat bedeutend zugenommen. Das rumtricksen mit einem Loader, der bei Systemstart mitgestartet wird, habe ich allerdings rausgeschmissen, da es ja auch PG'S gibt, die auch noch andere Dinge machen, wie nur Siemens ;-)  Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen,weil die Testzeit zu kurz war. Aber ich denke es passt schon. Ich hoffe es gi´bt nicht neue Probleme/Bugs...   Schaun wir mal...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (11 August 2005)

Hallo,



> Es ist nun da und ....



ach...

Per SUS ? - wann Heute (10.08.05) ?

Bin ja mal gespannt wann es bei mir eintrudelt...


----------



## RMA (22 August 2005)

Der SUS ist auch bei mir heute angekommen! Nun stehen ein Paar Stunden Installation bevor, dann können wir sehen ob das Warten sich gelohnt hat.

Als erstes bemerkt, Empfohlene Speicher 1 GB, wenn integriert in Step7 oder Simotion Scout >1 GB!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 August 2005)

Hallo,

bei mir ist der Datenträger heute auch angekommen - 2 Tage später (liegt wahrscheinlich am Nord - Süd - Gefälle...  :wink: ).

Installation und Konvertierung 2004 --> 2005 bis jetzt problemlos.

Sonst nicht viel getestet - aber die Performance scheint - wenn auch nur geringfügig - besser zu sein.

Aber es hat trotzdem noch die selben Macken wie das 2004er - ist also nicht die große Überarbeitung schlechthin.


Habe ja die kommenden Tage gelegenheit intensiv damit zu arbeiten, dann wird sich´s schon zeigen was es taugt.


----------

